# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Gary Marcus

## Airicist

Co-founder of Robust AI, Inc.

Ex-Director of Uber AI Labs

Co-founder of AI for Good Foundation

Personal website - garymarcus.com

psych.nyu.edu/gary

facebook.com/garymarcus.author

twitter.com/GaryMarcus

linkedin.com/in/gary-marcus-b6384b4

Gary Marcus on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "Rebooting AI: Building Artificial Intelligence We Can Trust Hardcover", September 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Why toddlers are smarter than computers | Gary Marcus | TEDxCERN

Published on Nov 22, 2016




> Advancements in artificial intelligence are changing how we analyze and process information. But these advances fall short when compared with the ingenuity and creativity of an average three-year old. In his talk, psychologist and neuroscientist Gary Marcus compares advancements in AI to the resilience of the human brain on tasks such as common sense and real-time evaluations. 
> 
> "Gary F. Marcus wants to build a human mind from scratch. His research at New York University combines psychology, linguistics, and molecular biology to map the inner workings of the brain and deconstruct common sense scientifically.
> “No modern machine can match the ingenuity of any three-year-old,” Marcus said. “A deep understanding of the human mind will radically transform society.”
> In addition to teaching, Marcus is a best-selling author and founder of the company Geometric Intelligence, which is redefining the boundaries of machine learning. By applying a deep understanding of the human mind to artificial intelligence, Marcus hopes to revolutionize the capabilities of modern technology and radically transform society."

----------


## Airicist

Gary Marcus - The Road to Artificial General Intelligence NIPS2017

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> Gary Marcus is a researcher whose work focuses on language, biology, and the mind. Marcus is a Professor in the Department of Psychology at New York University.
> December 9th, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Gary Marcus on Rebooting AI: Building Artificial Intelligence We Can Trust

Premiered Sep 10, 2019




> It’s been 7 years since my first interview with Gary Marcus and I felt it’s time to catch up with him. Gary is the youngest Professor Emeritus at NYU and I wanted to get his contrarian views on the major things that have happened in AI as well as those that haven’t happened. Prof. Marcus is an interesting interviewee not only because he is an expert in the field but also because he is a skeptic on the current approaches and progress towards Artificial General Intelligence but an optimist that we will eventually figure it all out.
> 
> During this 90 min interview with Gary Marcus we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: Gary’s interest in the human mind, natural and artificial intelligence; Deep Mind’s victory in Go and what it does and doesn’t mean for AGI; the need for Rebooting AI; trusting AI and the AI chasms; Asimov’s Laws and Bostrom’s paper-clip-maximizing AI; the Turing Test and Ray Kurzweil’s singularity timeline; Mastering Go Without Human Knowledge; closed vs open systems; Chomsky, Minsky and Ferrucci on AGI; the limits of deep learning and the myth of the master algorithm; the problem of defining (artificial) intelligence; human and machine consciousness; the team behind and the mission of Robust AI.

----------


## Airicist

Gary Marcus: Toward a Hybrid of Deep Learning and Symbolic AI | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Oct 3, 2019




> Gary Marcus is a professor emeritus at NYU, founder of Robust.AI and Geometric Intelligence, the latter is a machine learning company acquired by Uber in 2016. He is the author of several books on natural and artificial intelligence, including his new book Rebooting AI: Building Machines We Can Trust. Gary has been a critical voice highlighting the limits of deep learning and discussing the challenges before the AI community that must be solved in order to achieve artificial general intelligence. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rebooting AI: Deep learning, meet knowledge graphs"
Gary Marcus, a prominent figure in AI, is on a mission to instill a breath of fresh air to a discipline he sees as in danger of stagnating. Knowledge graphs, the 20-year old hype, may have something to offer there.

by George Anadiotis
November 20, 2020

----------

